# My 30x30 cube



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

Hi, this is my 30x30x30 planted cube

hope you enjoy.





































data:

Size: 30x30x30 (cm) aprox 23 liters

Filter: Atman HF100 hang on

Light: 2 PL Azoo 7w 7200K + 1 PL Azoo 13w red

Substrate: 
on the bottom:15% laterite, 10% earth worms castings, carbon, sand.
on top: 3cm normal gravel

Temp: 24-26 degrees

KNO3 + KH2PO4 + Flourish

Plants:

Glossostigma elatinoides, eleocharis minima, echinodorus tenellus "amano", hemianthus micrantemoides, didiplis diandra, limnophila aromatica, anubias nana "nana", ludwigia arcuata.

Animals:

2 Crossochelius siamesis
4 Caridinas japonicas
1 Macrotocinclus sp.

regards

Ricky
Argentina.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Very lush & nice. I like the contrasting greens, reds, and leaf shapes.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice tank Ricky.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Where are the fishes? They complete an aquascape


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

Excellent tank, your glosso carpet is particularly good!


----------



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

thanks guys

squee: you are rigth ,i´m planing to add a group of tetras , because SAE´s are hidden all the time.

i´ll update soon with more pictures

Saludos

Ricky.
Argentina


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, that is a nice tank... Very green & healthy!


----------



## locus (Dec 7, 2004)

What method are you using for CO2?


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Whats the green plant on the left?


----------



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

Thanks,

Locus: i´m using a 350gr presurized co2 bottle plugged directly into the inlet of a mini power head inside the tank to break the bubles.
about 1 bps. 35ppm CO2.

trckrunrmike: the green plant on the left is Hemianthus Micrantemoides.

sorry my bad english

regards

Ricky.
Buenos Aires - Argentina


----------

